# Deer hunting Hog hunting



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Anyone have experience with hog or deer 
hunting with combos slingshot ?? 
I think with a good sharp broadhead it will do the trick 25-30 pound draw weight .
Thoughts please !!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm thinking about a 4 / 6 pointer !!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

If you put it in the heart and lungs it will die just like a doe better practice before you go out and do it


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

We have 6 acres for hunting I'm thinking shooting rooters IE : Hogs but I'll keep ya posted and pictures . Me I'll be up in the tree for the shot


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Slingshots and slingbows are not legal for hunting in Texas. The game laws list which weapons are legal, and if it's not on the list, it's not legal.


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks I'll keep that in mind !


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm getting old and I don't think I could outrun a big boar while he was bleeding out.


----------

